# Intel G31PR Motherboard for gaming??



## mailliw (Feb 8, 2009)

One computer store suggest this for a gaming build;

Intel G31PR MotherBoard
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 CPU (this is a 3.0Ghz ,6mb cache CPU)
Kingston 4 GB DDR2 Ram
Black ATX Mid-TOwer Case
WD 500GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive
Sony 3.5" FD
Sony/NEC Optical 20XSATA DVDRW Drive with software
Integrated Sound/video/LAN
MS XP Pro
Keyboard/mouse

My question is would this motherboard setup do extreme gaming. Or what games would it handle?
Thanks
mailliw


----------



## Kimster (Feb 8, 2009)

This is by no means a gaming system...


----------



## funkysnair (Feb 8, 2009)

mailliw said:


> One computer store suggest this for a gaming build;
> 
> Intel G31PR MotherBoard
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 CPU (this is a 3.0Ghz ,6mb cache CPU)
> ...



you have not listed the graphics card, thats what is most important for your gaming quality!

i would not get that mobo, i would go with something from asus or gigabyte

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-277-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=1155

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-124-GI&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=1155

then get a half decent graphics card-ati 4850 or nvidia 9800gt/gtx


----------



## Shane (Feb 8, 2009)

> Integrated Sound/video/LAN



that wont hardly be able play any games,to game decently you need a dedicated graphics card.

teh intergrated sound,and lan is fine its just those graphics.

whatever store told you thats a gaming system needs to do some homework 

dont get me wrong,the rest of the system is decent for gaming.

you would be better off going Quad core.


----------

